# importer ma musique vers itunes



## lolo44 (3 Février 2008)

Bonjour, bonjour,​ 
Il faut m'aider, je suis nulle en informatique, et ça fait 48h que j'essaye désespéremment de mettre ma musique sur itunes!!!!!​ 
Contexte:
Mon ordi sur lequel il y avait ma première bibliothèque itunes a planté. J'ai réussit à basculer la musique présente sur mon Ipod sur mon nouvel ordinateur (dans un fichier "ma musique"). Maintenant je souhaite importer cette musique dans ma nouvelle bibliothèque Itunes. 
Je vais dans "fichier">"ajouter le dossier à la bibliothèque">je sélectionne mon dossier........ et là il ne se passe rien du tout.
Quand je passe par "ajouter le fichier à la bibliothèque" la chanson se met bien dans itunes, mais jai environ 2500 chansons à importer, donc je ne veux pas répéter la manip 2500 fois!!!!!!!!!​ 
Est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider svp, qu'est-ce que je fais de mal????​ 
Merci bcp​
Etre nulle en informatique ce n'est pas grave mais ça n'empêche pas de faire un minimum attention ou on pose sa question... Ici on est dans le forum "Windows sur Mac" donc rien à voir avec ta question... On déplace.


----------



## Stefosx (3 Février 2008)

Alors j'ai une solution super pour ton problème. 
1. Télécharge iPodViewer : http://homepage.mac.com/initgraf/iPodViewer/frameset.html (gauche de la page)
2. Branche ton iPod et met en route iPodViewer
3. Importes les musiques de ton iPod en cliquant en haut à gauche de l'application
4. L'opération ne dure que quelque seconde. Ouvre le dossier qui s'est crée sur ton bureau
5. Tu as une vingtaine de dossiers dedans, tous contiennent des fichiers avec un nom ressemblant à XDFT ou FGTR..
6. Après, ouvre un de ces dossiers, fait CTRL+A et double clique. Elle s'importerons automatiquement dans iTunes.
7. Refait cela avec tous les autres dossiers.

Ca te fera une vingtaine d'opérations à faire mais c'est mieux que 2000 !!!

Tu peux supprimer déjà toutes les musiques que tu avais importé, çà te fera des doublons.
Le fichier crée par iPodViewer ne fait que quelque 100Ko, donc çà ne sert à rien de le supprimer.
D'ailleurs c'est pour cela que l'importation est si rapide.

En espérant t'avoir aidé,
Stef


----------



## Stefosx (3 Février 2008)

Sinon dans le fichier où tu as tous tes fichiers tu fais CTRL+A pour tous les sélectionner et là tu fais fichier-exporter vers itunes.
Mais çà te fera des doublons.


----------



## lolo44 (3 Février 2008)

Coucou, 

Merci beaucoup de ton aide, mais je ne suis pas sur Mac!!!!!! Donc ta première solution ne fonctionne pas..... 
Quant à la deuxième, je nai pas la possibilité de faire "fichier" "exporter vers Itunes". 
En revanche je pense à autre chose: si j'importe ma musique dans lecteur windows média et qu'àprès je bascule ma musique sur itunes, tu crois que ça peut marcher????
Je vais essayer,

Merci​


----------



## Stefosx (3 Février 2008)

Je sais pas..
Sélectionne les tous et ensuite exporte les.
Mais ici c'est un forum Mac, tu t'es perdue ??


----------



## rachmede (14 Février 2008)

Non mais tu peux "sélectionner tout" et les glisser déposer dans Itunes. Enfin, je crois que sur PC le glisser déposer doit fontionner dans Itunes.


----------



## r e m y (14 Février 2008)

Prendre le dossier contenant la musique et le glisser sur l'icone d'iTunes


----------

